# Someone close the potato chip bag!!



## Squeaks (Mar 19, 2017)

So I got myself in trouble perusing Facebook. This gorgeous registered 1 1/2 year old dun colt crossed my feed this morning and I playfully asked hubby if I could have a "mini for Easter." He kind of smirked and told me to send him the listing. Thought he was cute and told me to find some details that were left out of the ad.

I had eventually put my adult game on and passed due to finances needing to be used toward shots and teeth next month. Hubby said he understood, but would be willing to make the drive to see him this evening.

So, we made the trip. After salivating over his color and conformation I focused on his temperament. He was mildly mouthy, but not horrid. He was unflappable and a good sport for everything that was offered.

Generally hubby and I talk before I make a decision, but he disagreed to going off to talk and said he "saw nothing wrong with him" so I took that as my green light

Come to find out he and my Mom had decided on this lil guy being an early birthday gift. He's 38" which I was wanting to get into the slightly larger minis/ponies.

Can't wait to pick him up Wednesday and share better quality pictures with you all. That being said... Someone take this potato chip bag!!

Excuse any typos as I write this from my phone


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 19, 2017)

Congratulations! What is his name? "Chip"? ☺

He is handsome and a really lovely color. Does he drive?

Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## Squeaks (Mar 19, 2017)

Chip is a cute actually!! His name is Snickerdoodle, going to have to think of something else though !

Not broke to drive, yet. The girl bought him as soon as he hit the ground, but decided to focus on her Hunter horses so she reluctantly chose to list him this am.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 19, 2017)

How exciting! He is a handsome boy!


----------



## PintoPalLover (Mar 20, 2017)

Congratulations !! He's gorgeous !


----------



## miniwildfire (Mar 20, 2017)

Cute


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Mar 20, 2017)

Awwww Jealous! What a cute guy!


----------



## Squeaks (Mar 20, 2017)

Thanks, everyone... I'm very excited to get him home. Obviously I have some moving around a couple calls to make to the vet, but very anxious to start working with the 'lil guy!

Pictures will probably come Thursday as I'll be running all day Wednesday between Charlottesville to Hartwood to Emporia back to Hartwood. Laaawng day.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 20, 2017)

Squeaks, the best pony I ever had was a "Doodle"!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 20, 2017)

Congratulations he is lovely





P.s Your husband and Mum are legends , what a great Birthday Present.


----------



## Squeaks (Mar 23, 2017)

^^ Thank you! I am incredibly blessed with such supportive family that I'm at a loss at times. My Mom has an incredible heart (they both do really) but she's just incredible.

We got in late last night so no pictures. This was from this afternoon with Remi, who has enjoyed someone a bit more his age that can tolerate his nonsense. He can pick on him (for a short while), so they both had a blast playing. Currently only pastured (securely) with Remi until we make an appointment to snip him.

Out of Reece's Joe Cody and a breeder from Germansville, PA (Venture Farms) is where these folks got him from. Slice Farm Star Studded Twinkle was his Dam, but haven't really been able to find much on either of them.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 23, 2017)

Still a wee little stallion?

He looks like he is fitting right in. Did you come up with a new name or are you waiting until he names himself? Mine usually "find" their own names if I wait long enough,lol.

I hope you have a ton of fun with him! Handsome fella!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 23, 2017)

Little Remi is growing up


----------



## Squeaks (Mar 24, 2017)

He still is a stallion at this time





Thankfully he fit in pretty well with Remi, it's cute really. Remi acts a little big for those little hooves 

I threw a couple at my Mom along the lines of "Cody, Dakota, Kodiak." My Mom & Dad both said they liked Dakota and I could always call him "Koda or Kody" if I really wanted to... We'll see if it sticks


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 1, 2017)

Boy, he is a good looking fella!



Looking forward to hearing this guy's story as it unfolds.

I have both received horses as B-Day gifts and given them.



IT's GREAT to do/get!!! Such a wonderful gift when all parties ok with it. LOL





Yes, I too, try to wait to see if a name sticks - though if a horse responds to a given name I try to use it. I've changed a few barn names when what was being used didn't seem to fit the horse, me and they didn't respond to it anyway!

O, look, they are having a blast in the pasture. So glad little Remi has a new friend to play hard with.


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 18, 2017)

He's beautiful! Props to you hubs and mum. I'd send you a clip for your "potato chip" bag but I'm afraid I need a double clip on mine to keep me from getting anymore. But when one that handsome comes across your path I'm to sure even a clip for the chips would stop any of us. Congrats!!!


----------



## Squeaks (Apr 21, 2017)

Thank you both! I have never been gifted a horse before and it was so moving for them to do it and so special... As you said, it's awful hard to keep that bag closed when a horse like him comes buy. I absolutely adore this little guy and he's been great. As awesome of a Mr. Studly he has been, he'll be one heckuva gelding





I am *very* happy Remi has a companion now. The others tolerated him, but it was with that smug look on their face. He actually rules over Dakota. I was giving them both scratches yesterday and Remi ran him off when I was giving Dakota attention. I suppose in Remi's books I am "His human" and he's not so fond of sharing me. Although, he is plenty polite when I'm not between them, he minds his manners.











Unfortunately I haven't been able to take pictures as my riding horse bucked me off onto a gravel road Easter Sunday and a put my humerus shaft in two. Following Wednesday I had a plate and eight screws put in my arm. You wouldn't know it from these pictures though. I have an incredible amount of range-of-motion despite the incident being so recent. Might be because I'm hard headed and don't like to not so things for too long !

I'll hitch a ride on my own post, Remi has FINALLY shown what color he will be... It appears he is following after his Mum as a Silver Dapple.


----------



## miniwildfire (Apr 30, 2017)

Cute


----------

